# mixing cherry shrimp with rili shrimp...



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

they can breed together yes. Not sure if brown, or at least if right away, but they will lessen the quality of your sakuras.


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd imagine it would only take a short time for the rili shrimp to increase in numbers. 10 can turn into 100 fairly quickly.


----------



## deedee71 (Jul 26, 2013)

thank you both for such quick speedy replies 
I have had the rili, for about 3 or 4 months, they have bred once, I think there are 10 babies, there were originally 15 adults, my husband dumped a lot of java moss into the tank about a month ago, and I couldn't see much what was happening in the tank, due to so much moss, but having removed the free floating moss today, I think there are only about 8 adults in there. 

I do a 30% water change each week, although the last month it has been more like a fortnight. I did them last sunday tho, and today, hopefully now I have got back into a routine they may start breeding again. maybe I shall just give them more time now I am back to normal routine... my water is very hard though, and wc with ro just brought ph down, but not a lot of change to the gh which is top of the range on my tetra test strip, I live in a chalky area, in kent. (medway towns). dunno if the high gh has anything to do with breeding rates?


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

While GH, KH, TDS, and PH play a huge roll in sensitive shrimp keeping and breeding for neos it's not as important.

taken from shrimpery..
Rili Shrimp

Neocaridina Davidi (Heteropoda)
Temp: 64-84°F
pH: 6.0-8.0
TDS: 80-400
KH: 0-10
GH: 4-14
You can see the wide range they can live in. 

One last thing dump the test strips and get a liquid kit. The test strips are less accurate, you can buy api's liquid test kits while not perfect are most definitely better than test strips.


----------



## deedee71 (Jul 26, 2013)

hi sake,

thank you, I will try the liquid tests, do you look down into the tube from top to bottom to see the colour result?


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

With some test kits you do, and some you don't, API says to lay it against a white surface and if you're having issues telling the color to look through it from top to bottom.


----------



## deedee71 (Jul 26, 2013)

lol, I found a berried rili today, so happy  hope she doesn't drop the eggs (crosses fingers for luck) xx


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats! Fingers crossed for you.


----------

